# Base de donnée Entourage



## chrisphilrom (3 Février 2004)

Salut à tous
Suite à une bête panne de courant, le message suivant apparait dès que j'essaye d'ouvrir Microsoft Entourage :

Entourage ne peut pas accéder à vos données.
Pour tenteer de résoudre ce problème, lancez
une reconstruction de votre base de données.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà été soumis à ce problème ?
Merci de venir à mon secours.


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Février 2004)

Lance Entourage tout en appuyant sur la touche Alt. Une fenêtre te demande alors si tu veux reconstruire ta base de données en mode "normal" ou "avancé". Commence par "normal". Si Entourage plante toujours au démarrage, recommence la reconstruction en choisissant "avancé".


----------



## chrisphilrom (6 Février 2004)

Grand merci.
Ca a marché !


----------

